# Pop Corn



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

Not snowblower related, but has anyone else tried the John Deere pop corn? My 4 year old loves it, I'm assuming he likes it so much is because it says John Deere on the bag. But still, it's pretty good.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

John Deere popcorn? Never heard of it. Is it diffrent from other popcorn?


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

Not really, it just cost more and comes in a bag that says John Deere. It does have a nice combination of butter and salt though. The local dealer has it sitting on the parts counter. I picked up a case of it for my son for Christmas, lame I know, but he'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it green and yellow?
The pop corn, not the bag.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

That would be really cool if it was green and yellow, but it looks just like normal pop corn.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

add green tabasco sauce to it, it'll be green&yellow,lmao


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

I see, John Deere popcorn is just another promotional gimmick. I suppose it would taste the same even if it wouldn't say John Deere on the outside. But if your son thinks it tastes better than other popcorn I guess it fulfilled it's purpose...


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Wayne195 said:


> I see, John Deere popcorn is just another promotional gimmick. I suppose it would taste the same even if it wouldn't say John Deere on the outside. But if your son thinks it tastes better than other popcorn I guess it fulfilled it's purpose...


That it did.
The son recognizes the John Deere name now.
Dad goes to the John Deere store and sees all the other nice goodies while he is buying pop corn.
John Deere is mentioned several times on a discussion forum. (And will probably be mentioned several more times.)
Lots of advertising for John Deere and they were even paid for it.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

He's loved JD for awhile now. My Grandpa always bought JD, and my son was pretty close to him before he passed, and I guessed passed his love of JD on to my son. His favorite thing to do in summer is go with me to mow my Grandma's yard and ride on the tractor with me. Which works for me, because it's something he enjoys doing with me, I'm sure that will change pretty quick when he gets older.

Dan


----------

